# Three things you need to know...



## Phantom (Jan 17, 2014)

You meet someone new, what are the three things the absolutely MUST know about you? Just three. 

I'm not talking favorite colors, unless that is really really important to you or something.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 17, 2014)

-Brutal honesty is the best policy with me
-I have some amount of face-blindness; if I don't recognize you I promise it's nothing personal
-I tend to overanalyze things


----------



## Flora (Jan 17, 2014)

1) that they should probably run while they still can I am a theater junkie and if you don't like stage productions we can't be friends.
2) like Alti, I overanalyze things
3) I'm way too fucking clingy oops


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 17, 2014)

-I enjoy being independent, but I also like hanging around people with a sense of humor and a reasonable amount of openmindedness. 
-Don't take it personally if it takes me a while to remember your name. 
-I'm the Batman.


----------



## Vholvek (Jan 17, 2014)

> Originally posted by Vanilla Mongoose
> *-I am the batman*


Nice one. Well, that, and also, even though I lie all the time, I _can_ tell when you're lying. Also, if you say something about Pokémon, I will probably nerd out, so please don't.


----------



## Karousever (Jan 17, 2014)

-When you are around your other friends I will be shy and not say anything because no matter what I will always assume that they are more important to you than I am, and so they have more of a right to talk to you than I do.

-My feelings are hurt easily, so be wary, but the good news is they are fixed easily as well.

-I am annoyingly talkative and my memory is terrible, so you will hear the same stories from me many many times. And even if you tell me so, I'll still want to finish my story.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 19, 2014)

-I will undoubtedly embarrass you at least once at some point

-I complain a lot and you will hear a lot of self-deprecation

-Go away


----------



## Jolty (Jan 19, 2014)

>i have social anxiety (i wouldn't ever say it as blunt as that unless we got to be good friends though) and it's very very hard for me to initiate any form of social interaction.

>i do not do well in large groups of people, especially if alcohol is involved

>i really fuckin love pokemon


i like never tell anyone these things anyway because i don't even meet new people


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 19, 2014)

1. I am bad with people.
2. If you do not like Pokémon, or cannot tolerate being around it, go away.
3. I don't usually like specific bands, I prefer my own cherry-picked songs which often include video game music.


----------



## Minish (Jan 20, 2014)

1. i'm cilan
2. don't touch me
3. don't look at me

i'm serious about all these things


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 20, 2014)

- I don't talk often. I am usually friendly though, so It's not like I'm quiet out of disrespect.
- Don't touch me.
- Crowds and me do not mix, unless said crowd consists of friends I've known for a while.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 21, 2014)

Qvalador said:


> -I will undoubtedly embarrass you at least once at some point
> 
> -I complain a lot and you will hear a lot of self-deprecation
> 
> -Go away


Actually, scratch that last one.

-I will probably get you to watch a musical with me at some point, and you're just going to have to shut up and deal with it.


----------



## sovram (Jan 22, 2014)

- I'm an idealist
- However, I fight pessimism daily (I suffer from depression)
- Treat everyone like the dignified human they are, and you can consider yourself my friend


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 22, 2014)

1) I'm shy, just because I'm not talking doesn't mean I'm not interested.

2) I'm shy, I might like you but it takes a while for me to become comfortable to talk about various things. It'll take a while for it to get to the point where I initiate conversations. If I consider you a friend, you'll probably know it by noticing how many more things I can talk to you about compared with everyone else.

3) If you do get me talking, tell me if you're not interested. I can talk for ages about things I'm passionate about and I'd rather you tell me earlier if you don't care before you get too annoyed with me.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 24, 2014)

1) i get motion sick in most vehicles, like planes, cars that I'm not driving, trains, etc. if we're travelling and i stop talking or give monosyllabic answers, it's not because i'm upset with you. i'm just focusing really hard on the horizon or my breathing so i don't throw up on you. 
2) i have sensitive teeth. if you buy me any kind of drink ever, please also get a straw if possible. 
3) first impressions are a lot with me! if you aren't immediately friendly towards me (quiet is fine), i'll probably think you don't like me.


----------

